# Dorm/ Campus Life



## chocolategoddes (Oct 6, 2008)

We've all heard about crazy college shenanigans and watched those college humor films, but what is life on a college campus really like? 
I'm planning on attending university in the Fall of '09 and I'm really excited/ nervous about being on my own, surrounded by thousands of new people, and suddenly having all this freedom and responsibility!
_So, share all the advice you have about life in the dorms and on campus. Any stories to tell?_
Nothing is off limits; I want to know everything I can.

For example, How do you deal with roomie conflicts?

Or what are smart things to bring with you into your room that most people wouldn't think of? 
I've read about bringing a hot plate for quick hot snacks or a fan to stay cool.

What's the best way to stay and feel safe when you feel you're in danger?

Where can you go to get some privacy when you want to...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Lol

Share your experiences and answers!!!

Thanks!


----------



## NutMeg (Oct 7, 2008)

Ok, I'll bite. I'm in second year, and this year I'm in a studio apartment on campus, which is probably the classiest student housing I have ever seen or heard of (go me!). Last year I was in a dorm, my room was 111 sq. ft. Thankfully I had a single, so I didn't have to worry about creative sex locations (or if I did it was because I wanted too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). Although I've been told that my neighbour (who I'm still friends with) pretty much avoided her room when my boyfriend was visiting... And apparently once we forgot to close the blinds. And my room was literally eye level with one of the major studying areas for my residence. That was a funny story. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 In all honesty though, hearing someone else having sex is like a rite of passage. You haven't experienced dorm life until you've heard that telltale squeaking at 2 in the morning the night before a midterm.

I suggest looking into a toaster oven, a kettle, or even better this thing called a hot pot express which is a kettle that you can make soup in, maybe a hot plate... Figure out what is the most versatile for you and what is allowed by your school. Don't buy lots of perishable food right away, you will inevitably buy too much and it will go bad. Bring posters and pictures and things to make your room homey. Don't bring things that don't have multiple uses unless you use it very regularly, it will just take up space.

As far as safety, always lock your door when you are sleeping or not there. Even if you're just going to the bathroom, it doesn't take long for someone to steal your $1500 laptop. I make it a policy to never walk around campus at night by myself. This might not be an issue for you depending on how safe your campus is, but mine is the size of a small city and it can be sketchy at night. And my res is pretty far away from the bus loop, so I either take the shuttle from the bus loop to my place, or make sure someone is headed back with me, or call Safewalk. Safewalk is a program on my campus where you can phone up and a guy and a girl will walk you from wherever you are to wherever you need to go.

Ok, social life. For the first little while classes won't be a lot of work. Keep up because it is so hard to catch up when midterms start but that being said, for the first little while you need to take advantage of every opportunity to socialize that you can stand. If someone is talking about going to see a movie, you're in, if people are hanging out in the common room, or want to go shopping or out for supper, you're in. Say hi to everyone who looks at you in class. Strike up conversations on the bus... You will make lifelong friends in first year, but you have to be looking for them. I suggest getting involved in extra curricular stuff, so school isn't your life.

Health. Don't let your exercise slide. Its not called the freshman fifteen for nothing. It is so friggin' hard to make yourself workout when you've been running on 3 hours sleep for 2 days (which also very bad!), but you have to push yourself. Your brain will work better when you are well rested, in shape, and eating well. Trust me on this one, make your health a priority. Don't pig out too much. I know, I know, but your ass will thank for you for it at the end of the year.

Class. Try not to skip. Try to not skip for at least the first semester. I am so bad for this right now, but I will make the horrible excuse that I've got a handle on university life enough to know when I can get away with it. Just don't get into the habit, it's a terrible fight to get out of it. Don't go in all arrogant if you were smart in high school. Everyone is here because they're smart. Smart means shit in university. Hard work is what gets you places. The classes are designed so you can't pass without working. Don't even try that one, it won't work. Find a study method that works for you. Seriously, google study methods and read through them. Make plans about how you will take and review your notes, if you want to make notes on your readings... Which brings me to my next point. Do your readings before the lecture when they will be discussed. The lecture is not to teach about the reading, you are already supposed to know it. Review your notes after ever class (I summarize my notes after each class). You will be thankful when you're reviewing for finals. Take advantage of all the resources available. Make sure you talk to the TA or prof if you're having trouble. Lastly, find a good place to study. I have a lot of luck with coffee shops with wireless internet, other people like the library. Your room generally doesn't work, it's hard to study when your bed is calling you. 

Don't put up with not being happy. You aren't a kid anymore, and you are in charge of your life. If you aren't happy, figure out why and change it. The only think worse than realizing halfway into a degree that you hate it, is realizing after you graduate. Find out what you love and make it happen. At the same time, be flexible. You really can't predict the future, so be prepared for the fact that you might not want what you thought you did. 

And that is all I can think of right now, which was a lot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Good luck. University has the potential to be the best years of your life, but you can't sit and wait for it to start getting good.


----------



## Kayteuk (Oct 7, 2008)

One thing....Bring a safe or something that you can keep mac and valuables safe in. I never had a bad experience because I brought this, but a lot of my girl friends had stuff going missing constantly!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Oct 7, 2008)

Wow, thank you!
These are excellent tips.


----------



## Kayteuk (Oct 7, 2008)

I am trying to think of more things....OH a labelling machine. So you can label EVERYTHING that's yours. =)


----------



## lovekrumpet (Oct 7, 2008)

I think the thing I found most useful while I was staying in the dorms was a water boiler. My fiance's mom bought me one where you just plug it into the wall and it heats your water up - no muss or fuss. I had hot tea, hot chocolate, warm chicken broth/soup, noodles, whatever easily because of this. 

Also, bring your own posters. My university had a poster sale the weekend after we all moved in, but the prices were ridiculous! Try looking into sale and clearance racks ahead of time and trying to find good deals. 

As far as room mate conflicts go, my room mate and I got along perfectly ^_^ I switched roomies though in the first week. Try to talk to as many people on your hall as you can and see if the person the university matched you with is really the person you want to spend your semester staying with.


----------



## revinn (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm in my second MONTH of living on res, but I already feel like I've learned a lot about how NOT to live (ie, everything I do now.) Don't drink TOO much..it's so hard not to, but it's important. I drink three times a weekend (I have no school Fridays), but I'm cutting back because that plus the lack of sleep turns you into a slug. Skipping class hasn't bit me in the ass yet, but you should probably avoid it. GET A SINGLE ROOM IF POSSIBLE. I cannot stress this enough. My res is mostly singles, and we all love it. You really need the privacy, nuff said. Try to eat well, hard as it may be, and get out of your comfort to meet new people. Good luck!!


----------



## Tinkee-Belle (Oct 7, 2008)

I was only in the dorms for a month but it was one of the best times of my life! Maybe thats why I did so bad in school.... I was an A student in high school but in college the teachers will NOT hold your hand through anything.  They dont want to be your friend, they dont care if you show up and they dont care if you fail or pass.  I butted heads with my english teacher so I rarely went to class and got a D.  My geography and biology teachers I really liked though and got B+.  Try not to take early morning classes... I skipped most of mine!

I met my best friend in the world the first day of college.. but she wasnt my roommate.  My roomate was some trailer trash who was gross and I didnt get along with.  I had money and some other stuff go missing because there wasnt locks on the bedroom doors.  Luckily I spent most of my time in my new best friends room.  Everyone parties waaaay too much in college.. it is great.  And dorm parties are actually more fun than going to a bar believe it or not! We would have theme parties every weekend like golf pros and tennis hos and stuff like that.  And TOGA parties were defiantly the highlight!! I suggest NOT having a party in your room... you dont want the place trashed! Oh and try not to sleep around.. you dont want a reputation! And a lot of college guys are nasty!! And when you are drunk they will try anything to get in your pants weather you have a bf or not.  So it helps if you have a few good guy friends for protection when you are out drinking! 

College will be the best time of your life... I miss it so much.. I wish I would have stayed longer but I had a near-fatal car crash and had to move back home.  Good luck!!


----------



## aimerbijoux (Oct 8, 2008)

I started my freshman year of college this semester! I don't have ALOT of tips yet since i'm still learning (only been here a little over a month so far). 

here are some key things i've learned though!

- get involved in some way or else you will probably experience loneliness, also it looks great if  you somehow plan to transfer 

- safety is BIG!! recently a guy was bashed in the head by 2 other guys and his laptop was stole while he was unconscious on the floor. you never want to walk alone at night no matter how "safe" your campus is. don't risk it. carry pepperspray or mace and take a women's self defense course on campus (usually offered for free!) but like someone suggested, take the campus escort service or walk with trusted friends

- protect your things. lock them up if you can! never leave your door unlocked and don't leave your valuables in the open. unfortunately people suck and they will take your things. invest in a laptop lock too and take pictures of everything of value so that if you need to, you can show the police later 

- communication with your roommate is KEY!!! i got very lucky and my roomie is someone who is very similar to me in personality. we are both quiet and shy types who like to study. but i know a girl on the floor above who moved out of her room because she couldn't stand her roommate. why? they didn't talk about the issues so they couldn't resolve them. 

- go to class no matter what, unless you are really sick! seriously you never know what information your profs will give in class. lecture is extremely important. plus, what they cover in class is what will usually be test material and you absorb quickily in class too.

- SHOWER SHOES!!!! enough said lol. 

hope this was helpful


----------



## NutMeg (Oct 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aimerbijoux* 

 
_- SHOWER SHOES!!!! enough said lol._

 
Oh my god. I'd forgotten. *shudders*


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Oct 8, 2008)

I dormed during my freshman year in college.  I was at Rutgers university new brunswick campus.  Well before i even sent foot in my dorm, i was sort of a serious student, i hardly partied hard core, or stayed up to 3am smoking weed and eating popcorn.  So i lived in a suite 6 girls total 2 to each room, 1 bathroom -___-???  

Well my roommate was an F student so were the other 4 girls in my suite.  My roommate used to stay up all night long, come home drunk, and my bedroom always smelt like vomit.  When she thinks i was "sleeping" and she would have different guys come over and have sex right when im in the room, not multiple guys lol just one a night but every week there would be a different guy *yuck*.  You know what i do?  I got up and left lol, didnt stop her though.  I would also come to my room after class sometimes and sometimes i would walk in on her having more sex.  My particular floor, floor 3, was a damn party floor, weed, shrooms, beer, vodka, 24/7.  I was fucking pissed, and they always got away with it, they only got caught 2 times during the semester for all the crap they did.  I was up until 3-4am, i had class at 7:30am and needless to day i missed 80% of my 7:30am classes.  I became soo anti-social with dorm people, i just couldnt take it, i was pissed.

Also there was A LOT of thievery, stealing, etc..  Money, ipods, cell phones, laptops, everything electronic and monetary you might need to watch your back.  Well even if you were to go to standford (kids are even richer there) i wouldnt doubt the same things are going on, except those kids study -_-...  I had 400 dollars stolen (it was near christmas holiday, and i was going to go shopping with it)  I also had my ipod stolen, thats about it though, some people had it worse.

Well how i delt with my roommate?? I talked to her about it, things got better for a while, but a few weeks later back to the same old shit.  And if i wanted privacy i would go over to boyfriends house (he lived in paramus though which was like a 3 hour drive -__-)

I hope your experience is a lot more pleasant, i know a lot of my friends from highschool didnt have my problem, and they've become pretty great friends with their roommates.

Well sometime during my freshman year i got pregnant, so i gladly left the dorm (u have no idea how happy i was lol).  Then i quit school for 1 semester, and then i went back.  But the second time around me and my husband rented an apartment (college loans sky rocketed)


----------



## captodometer (Oct 8, 2008)

Second the shower shoes; community baths can be kind of gross
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bring a loft, or buy one when you get to campus.  It makes your half of the room much bigger because your bed is lifted up off the floor: you are essentially sleeping in what would be a top bunk.

Dorm sized refrigerator.

Electric pot or kettle.

Hot plate or electric burner, if your dorm allows it. Many of them don't.

Ear plugs/eye covers: so you don't have to see/hear your roommie if they come home late and turn on the lights or TV.

Pray to the university housing gods that you don't end up in a high rise dorm.  I went to the University of Wisconsin-Madison.  It's a gigantic Big 10 school and always ranked in the top 5 party schools in the nation.  There were 2 freshman dorms called Ogg East and Ogg West that were 13 stories high.  So there were always people in one tower yelling out the windows at the other tower that "Ogg sucks!!!!!!"  Didn't matter whether they were drunk or not.  And being the party school that it was, the weekend started at about lunchtime on Thursday: drunks were in abundance.  On the weekends, people would get trashed and pull the fire alarms at 2AM.  And then you would have to evacuate the building: you couldn't pretend to be asleep because the resident advisors had master keys and would open up the rooms to make sure no one got left behind.  The elevators shut down when the fire alarm goes off, so you have to walk down.  And when it's all over, there's hundreds of people waiting to catch the elevator back up: you'll probably get there faster by walking back up.  I lived on the 12th freaking floor
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Ogg Hall truly did suck, even if I never did yell it out the windows
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If you go to a smaller school, you probably won't have to worry about this scenario, but it's a definite a possibility at a larger school.  

I was a college freshman 17 years ago; I doubt that things have gotten any tamer in the intervening years.  I've heard stories about people puking/shitting in the shower stalls and just leaving it there, running meth labs out of the room, etc.  Be prepared.  I would recommend that you get a studio apartment off campus if you can


----------



## kittykit (Oct 8, 2008)

I stayed in the dorm for my freshman year. I really liked it! I made a lot of new friends who are still close friends of mine after getting out of uni 4 years ago.

I didn't have a roommate but I shared the bathroom with another girl who was my senior. She's clean and very friendly. The second semester I moved in a room with my own bathroom and I really liked that. 

We've a common room equipped with microwave, a fridge, TV and sofa. I once put my lunch in the fridge and some buggers took it. So, it's always good to have a mini fridge in your room. If you're a TV junkie like myself, you may want to have your own TV 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What I've learned from living in the dorm is - take good care of your belongings. Lock your door even if you're just going to the bathroom/kitchen/etc! 

The girls have mentioned a few good tips what to do/not to do. Try not to skip classes! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Once you skip it, you'll do it and it will eventually become a habit - trust me. I've done that before and I'm not so proud of it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Uni life is great and fun. I miss those days a lot. One thing I certainly don't miss - waking up middle of the night because the person next door was having loud sex. LOL. The girl staying next to my friend once brought 4 different guys in a night. It was a sex marathon and she couldn't sleep until 7 in the morning...


----------



## Dizzy (Oct 8, 2008)

These are my experiences at 4 different colleges.  Some are universal though.

- Some idiot will set off the fire alarm for no good reason (ie a prank) at an ungodly awful hour the day before an important exam.  It's happened to me at every college I've been to, and that's the reason I don't take classes before 10.  At least then I can recoup some sleep and not go to class stressed and tired because of someone else's idea of fun.  

-The buddy system.  Seriously, everything you need to know about surviving on a college campus you learned in Kindergarten.  Once it's dark, I don't go anywhere by myself, and my campus is even connected underground by tunnels.  If I can't get a friend to come with me, campus police will usually run an escort for you.  Get their number and keep it in your phone.  

-Roomie conflicts: everyone has different personalities so they deal with it differently.  I had one roomie who was VERY passive-aggressive- she'd leave me notes everywhere, leave cleaning products on my bed to let me know that it was my turn to clean the bathroom despite the posted schedule on the door, would only clean HER dishes but leave a note for everyone else that there were dishes in the sink and we had better clean them, etc.  She was obnoxious.  

Another roomie and I had a prank war.  If I left the room a mess, she'd throw all of my stuff on the floor in a bag and attach it to our ceiling fan, then turn it on so I'd have to chase the bag to be able to turn the damn fan off.  I'd spray her with a water bottle (a la a cat) whenever she started to get whiny.  She put my car key in a glass of water then froze it.  Things like that.  We're still friends, and we still continue the prank war. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Make the best of what you've got.  Remember: roommates are people too.  Treat them how you want to be treated and you'll be fine.  

-Get involved.  Even if all you do is play Ultimate Frisbee on Wednesday afternoons, it's an awesome way to meet people.  At one of my colleges, the big thing to kill boredom (other than the usual ways of parties and pranks) was to start a kickball game in the grassy areas around the dorms (not the quad).  Anyone could just join in, it didn't matter if you knew anyone or not.  I met some great people through kickball.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-See if your campus is big enough for you to need a mode of transportation.  I had a bike at one of my colleges because I couldn't afford to have my car there and it worked out well- I got in shape and a few people in my dorm had bike fixing services running out of the dorm.  It worked out well for everyone.  

-Get to know at least 2 professors well.  Go to their office hours, get involved in programs they run.  You never know if you might later need a letter of recommendation from them for an internship or something.

I guess that's all the advice I can think of that hasn't already been posted in this thread.  But best of luck to you- college is an awesome experience, and it goes by so fast.  Enjoy it.


----------



## aimerbijoux (Oct 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dizzy* 

 
_ 
- Some idiot will set off the fire alarm for no good reason (ie a prank) at an ungodly awful hour the day before an important exam._

 
TRUE! My first week of college the alarm went off like 3 times. The first time was a drill, the others weren't. And last week at 2:30 in the freakin' morning the alarm went off and everyone in our res. hall had to evacuate. Have some cute pjs for this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol because it was funny watching some girls shivering in their booty shorts and tank tops, etc. I also live in an all girls hall so it was HILARIOUS seeing who snuck their boyfriend in at night. The co-ed dorm next to us was all evacuated and one of the guys yelled, HEY! WHY'RE SO MANY DUDES GOING INTO LIPSCOMB SOUTH? (the girls hall). i can't believe the RA's didn't say anything.


----------



## fafinette21 (Oct 8, 2008)

Don't skip class. Professors normally go above and beyond what is in the notes or text and a lot like to give sample exam questions or will tell you what is important to remember for exams. 

If you are having trouble, seek help early and talk to your profs. From my experience most profs want you to succeed and are more than happy to assist you with things like office hours where you can ask questions. But you have to take the initiative. 

Find out if your dorm has roommate placement surveys or special floors that you can request. I was on a designated quiet floor in first year. At my university they also have program related floors so you are with people taking the same courses as you. Be honest on your roommate placement survey, this can ensure you don't get someone who is loud if you are quiet, someone who smokes if you don't, etc. 

Make sure you know when and where your exams will be, how to get there, and always make sure you are there about 15 minutes before the exam starts. 

Pay attention to due dates. In university there is usually no "10% off each day its late" it is generally a zero if you do not hand it in exactly when it is due. 

Don't give in to pressure and feel like you need to be partying and drinking hardcore to have fun if thats not your scene. I have seen countless ambulances at residences because people did not know their limit. Find friends who have similar values and like to do some of the same things you do. 

Take care of yourself. Eat properly, exercise, get enough sleep. It is much easier to learn and do well when you are healthy and not sleep deprived. 

Learn how to take notes, some profs will even let you record their lecture so you can always go back if you missed something, but make sure to ask them ahead of time if they allow it. 

If you bring a laptop to university, be wary of bringing it to class to take notes because the temptation to surf the internet or chat online is always hard to resist. And if you are doing this, then you are not paying attention to the lecture. 

Make a study schedule around exam time. Don't leave studying to the day before the exam, this will NOT work. Set out which subject you want to study each day and for how long, schedule in break times as well, ensure you have enough time to study so you will be prepared for each exam.


----------



## Hilly (Oct 8, 2008)

If you plan on having sex and you're in a one bedroom dorm....dont!


----------



## hhunt2 (Oct 8, 2008)

I've never attended college (school has never been my thing), but I know the party life of college. lol

I live right next to Santa Clara University.  I've been going to SCU parties since I've been in high school, and let me worn you-- The cops do NOT care if your a college student (and this goes for majority of colleges)... you get in trouble, the whole school gets in trouble.  My cousins husband is a cop for Santa Clara, Ca.  He gets calls all the time about the college students.  One male student had jumped from a 2nd story building, naked & drunk, but didn't break any bones. 

Parties can get a little crazy... usually it's students that attend but "out of school people" usually start the fights.  A few years ago, there were parties that had people at the front doors to ask "Who's your college advisor or mentor (I forget how he said it)?"... if you don't know, your not allowed in.  

My friend is a freshman at Notre Dame College in Belmont, Ca and she has 3 female roommates in a studio type apartment.  Luckly, everything is going easy and calm with that.  She had told me that a guy was breaking into female dorms to "cuddle".  Not to steal or rape, but just to "cuddle" his victims.  Then I heard about Berkley in the news that people were breakin in and robbing students at gun point in the middle of the night.

Otherwise be careful... being in college is the same as living on your own.  You fend for yourself.


----------



## carandru (Oct 10, 2008)

You've been given some excellent tips already.  I grew up in St. Louis and ended up going to college at the University of Michigan.  And that was the first time I was away from home all by myself. I was super scared when I first got there, but I found some things that really helped me. 

My additions would be:

1) Live in a dorm your freshman year.  Some college require this, some don't.  So if you have the option, it's definitely a DO.  One, you are located on Campus so you are around for all of the happenings. Two, this is where you will most likely meet your college friends and/or people to introduce you to your college friends.

2) Shower shoes like someone else said

3) Microwave, mini-fridge, a couple plates, cups, and utensils!!!!! And some non-perishable microwaveable snacks for that late night studying.   I wouldn't stock up on too much of these, as they probably, ok no they definitely aren't healthy for you... but hey, ramen noodles are a college staple.  If your dorm has a kitchen you can use, I would bring a pot or two as well.  Trust me, dorm food is not so great that you want to eat it all the time. 

4) Find the dorm w/ the best food .

5) Label stuff that you don't want to lose.  But you don't have to label every dang thing, lol.  My grandmother even label my clothes.

6) TRY SOMETHING NEW!!! College is one of the best times to explore new things and enlighten yourself.  You may find a new love. So take an interesting class, join a group, befriend people outside your normal group. Whatever it takes, really try to broaden yourself.

7) Stay on top of your school work.  And get to know your professors!  You don't have to get to know all of them, but the more you know the better.  This will definitely come in handy when you want some recommendations for scholarships, internships, graduate school, whatever.  Generally, professors have way too many students to care about you specifically, so you have to put in the effort to get to know your teacher. Go to office hours, talk to them before and after class etc. 

8) GET HELP WHEN YOU NEED IT!!!  You are not the first person to go to college, and as such, are not the first person to experience whatever problem you have.  Most college have support systems set up for their students, so you just have to take advantage of them.  Whether it be a tutor, a therapist, financial aid, or dorm life or whatever.  If you have a problem, and you can't fix it on your own.  Go get help.  It's there for you so use it.  I had a few friends flunk out or have to drop out b/c they never asked for help in class or w/ financial aid or whatever.

9) last but not least, You must learn how to study hard, play hard, and party hard in an acceptable balance.  That will depend on you, of course.  So if you can only go out one day a week b/c you have to study or have group meeting then do one day a week.  But really try to find that balance early on, b/c usually the work only gets harder.

But all in all, college really is the best time of your life (at least to me so far).  I got my bachelors and my master's at the University of Michigan and enjoyed every year of it.  I have life long friends and a hubby from the experience on top of the worldly and scholarly knowledge I gained.


----------



## pink_lily002 (Oct 10, 2008)

See if your college offers a mini-fridge/microwave combo rental.  The two colleges I went to both did that - it was $50 for two semesters and was a total lifesaver whenever I was hungry at 2am while studying!  The common room(s) will likely have a fridge and microwave available, but never trust a college student to NOT touch anything you leave in there, even with your name on it!  Check to see if your college allows students to have hot plates/coffee makers/etc. in their rooms - both colleges I went to didn't allow them, unless there was an automatic shut-off button.

LEARN BEFORE YOU GET THERE HOW TO TAKE NOTES AND STUDY.  Seriously, that was such a downfall for many of the people I went to college with.  Most didn't figure out until after the mid-term that their studying and note-taking techniques were crap.  So, start working with your high-school teachers and the Internet to perfect those skills now.  It'll put you at a great advantage early on and help you pretty much throughout your entire life!

Shower shoes are a must.  The cheap rubber Old Navy ones work nicely.  Also, a bathrobe.  I didn't think about that until I stepped out of the shower one morning and was freezing cold and shivering by the time I got back to my room (a mere 20 feet).

As for roommate issues, make sure you talk things out when faced with a conflict.  Not saying anything will only make things worse.  I wasn't best friends with my first roommate - in fact, we hated each other - but we were adult enough that we could talk about our issues and work out solutions.  She was known as "that crazy hippie lesbian chick" at my campus, and that was really the best way to describe her.  She liked to stay up late, constantly brought over girls and guys at random hours, left newspapers that were weeks old all over the room, and NEVER wore deodorant.  My room smelled worse than a guy's room.  I preferred early classes and getting my work done before I went out to do fun stuff.  We also created a "sex code" so that whenever one of us wanted privacy with a special someone, we would just write it on the whiteboard on the door (another good investment if you don't have one on the door already).

A great way to meet people, for me, was to prop my dorm room door open whenever I was there and play music or a movie. People walking by would often stop to find out what was going on, and I met a lot of fun people that way.  Also, GET INVOLVED.  The first week or so, there is bound to be some type of extracurricular activities fair.  I signed up for close to a dozen every single year but only followed through on those I was really serious about.  I would figure out which ones I was interested in the most by actually going to the informational meetings.  I even met my now ex-fiance by working for the student radio station!  Any sort of social activity the first few weeks, make yourself go.  It's always worth it.  Say hi to anyone who looks at you in class, on the walk to the class, on the bus around campus, WHATEVER!

Make sure you have stuff to put on the walls.  I got lucky at the campus poster sales my schools had - the prices were perfect and the selection was huge.  But look into that kind of stuff ahead of time, you may be able to find better deals closer to you.  There's some sort of gummy sticky putty that you can use to hang stuff on the walls, i.e. posters.  See if your school allows students to actually hang stuff on the walls, because some schools may not want you putting holes in the walls.  I only had a problem with that at the first school I went to, so that putty stuff became my best friend!

The more at-home you feel, the easier the transition will be!

Oh, also, you can purchase a laptop computer lock that clicks into the side of your computer.  I kept that thing in place no matter where I went, even when I was in my room with people I trusted.  I would wrap it around the desk, the chair, and a shelf, just to make myself feel better.  Once that lock is in place, it's close to impossible for someone to steal the computer without having the lock code to unlock it.

And finally, see if your college will do lofting for you.  My first school did that - all we had to do was call the residence office and say that we wanted our beds lofted, and they would send two maintenance guys down to the room to move the beds around.  The dresser and desk became the "floor" the bed rested on and created SO MUCH space!  If your school doesn't offer that service, you can still get bed risers or a DIY loft.  The more space you have, the happier you'll be!


----------



## MacAddict_Sami (Oct 10, 2008)

Living in a dorm, these are the things that I picked up:


 Label EVERYTHING!!!! or you will have NOTHING 
Try your hardest to get along with you roomie, or life WILL be Hell!!! 
Bring your food! (I was luck, and got to drive home every weekend so I would pack lunches for the whole week to bring from home 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) 
Set ground rules with your roomie; Understand all expectations before hand. 
Pay attention and don't goof off. The more you pay attention, the better you'll do, the better you do, the best your job will be later on in life, the better your job, the more money you make, the more MAC you can afford! (LOL, my mother thinks this is the only reason I went to school, to get a good job to buy MAC) 
Don't lose who you are; I saw alot of girl have this happen to them. 
HAVE FUN! You'll NEVER get these years back and once you get into the real HARD working world, you'll realize...It's tiring...


----------



## Beauty Mark (Oct 11, 2008)

-Budget! So many kids go buck wild not only with partying but also with spending.

-Know all policies. Make damn sure you know what qualifies as cheating; you can get sent to the academic board for stuff like that.

-Know who you're partying with and around. Make sure you're going out with people who aren't going to flake out and abandon you at a party or some guy with a questionable past. As for the around part, I'm not telling you not to drink or do drugs, but I remember once some people in college had the campus police called on them. They were smoking weed and getting drunk underage... They had to deal with the judicial board. It probably wasn't fun.

-Manage your stress. All 4 years of college and my first year of grad school were horrible, due to my denial of how bad things were. Don't be afraid to ask for help or take time off if you need it.

-If you're in a city or town that isn't primarily for the college, explore it! Get to know the locals, get involved 

-Don't get suckered into peer pressure. If you don't want to drink, don't drink. If you'd rather spend your time in your dorm, watching movies with friends, do that instead of hooking up with random people at parties.


----------



## carandru (Oct 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty Mark* 

 
_-Budget! So many kids go buck wild not only with partying but also with spending.

-Know who you're partying with and around. Make sure you're going out with people who aren't going to flake out and abandon you at a party or some guy with a questionable past. As for the around part, I'm not telling you not to drink or do drugs, but I remember once some people in college had the campus police called on them. They were smoking weed and getting drunk underage... They had to deal with the judicial board. It probably wasn't fun.
_

 
That is awesome advice for life in general.  Make sure you know who you surround yourself with everywhere you are.  Surround yourself w/ the people who are doing what you want to do (in a good way I'm assuming, lol) and that will look out for you if you need it. Also, do not feel bad if you have to let some people go, take a step back from them, or totally cut some people off.   It happens.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Nov 28, 2008)

*Should I bring ALL my makeup with me to school?*
I doubt I'd be wearing that much (unless I get a job at MAC or some makeup retailer) and I don't want to risk any of it getting stolen or lost. But if I don't know how I'd cope without my babies.


----------



## trojanchick99 (Dec 3, 2008)

Tips:
Don't room with a high school friend.  First, you really should try to get to know others and it's easier if you don't live with your friend.  Second, just because you are friends, doesn't mean you are good roommates.

Take advantage of "Roommate Matching" surveys.  Some schools even let you search for potential roommates before assignment.

Get Renter's Insurance.  NSSI is a major company that serves college students.

Apply for housing as early as you can.  Read the instructions carefully as timing will vary amongst schools.  The earlier you apply, the better chance you have of getting housing you like.

Ask current students or even the housing office about the personality of particular dorms.  Some places will be noted as "party dorms", some more studious, some athletic.  Knowing these things will allow you to make a decision as to which building will suit you best.


----------



## Hilly (Dec 3, 2008)

My college roomate got me into makeup!She had so much of it. I remember she had Bobbi Brown and Cosi (i think...) and we had so mnuch fun playing.


----------

